# Not sure what this is...



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

BELOW POSTS MOVED OUT OF ANOTHER THREAD AND PLACED HERE to clean the thread up of this chat.


Scott...Sorry I clicked the Reputation on you last post and made it -1. Sorry. (Note, I have no clue at this time what that actually does.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

iptvconn said:


> Scott...Sorry I clicked the Reputation on you last post and made it -1. Sorry. (Note, I have no clue at this time what that actually does.


On other boards there may be a "Reputation" number under the avatar if configured to show. On this board it looks like there is a "user rating" on the profile page which ranks 1 to 5 stars. Mine is just 1 star right now. This may also be something that can be shown under the avatar.

I don't see any reputation button or option on various posts so perhaps only you see it as an admin. I do see the user rating stars when looking at other profiles and appears I can click on them.

Anyway, feel free to move these posts out to the forum support forum if you want.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Interesting. See the attachment. Not sure then what this area is used for but if I hover over it reads reputation. It is back to 0 now on that post I had done it on. Not sure if someone else click + or not.

EDIT...It reads VOTE THIS POST UP and VOTE THIS POST DOWN on the buttons. Still no idea what it is for. LOL


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

iptvconn said:


> Interesting. See the attachment. Not sure then what this area is used for but if I hover over it reads reputation. It is back to 0 now on that post I had done it on. Not sure if someone else click + or not.
> 
> EDIT...It reads VOTE THIS POST UP and VOTE THIS POST DOWN on the buttons. Still no idea what it is for. LOL


I get the following when I click on your attachment...

*An Error Occurred*
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

[#10171] You do not have permission to view this attachment.

- Merg


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Same error here.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Now, the vote post up and down...not sure but in a lot of commenting systems or even a site like Digg if enough comments get a vote down then it won't appear in the thread unless the person specifically clicks it to see it. I hate those things so if that's what it is I would want to turn that feature off because it sounds a bit dumb for a regular forum.

EDIT: Well I actually used the googles and found the homepage for this board software. It looks like it is indeed a reputation system for users. So you can give or take away rep to posters based on individual posts. It's another thing I personally don't like because frankly it's useless information to me. I know when a user is full of @#[email protected]#, I don't need a reputation system to tell me that.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The Merg said:


> I get the following when I click on your attachment...
> 
> *An Error Occurred*
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> ...


This should be fixed now.



bonscott87 said:


> Now, the vote post up and down...not sure but in a lot of commenting systems or even a site like Digg if enough comments get a vote down then it won't appear in the thread unless the person specifically clicks it to see it. I hate those things so if that's what it is I would want to turn that feature off because it sounds a bit dumb for a regular forum.
> 
> EDIT: Well I actually used the googles and found the homepage for this board software. It looks like it is indeed a reputation system for users. So you can give or take away rep to posters based on individual posts. It's another thing I personally don't like because frankly it's useless information to me. I know when a user is full of @#[email protected]#, I don't need a reputation system to tell me that.


I have been meaning to turn that off. The reputation system shouldn't be working anymore.


----------

